# Garden waste/excess to goats: what do you feed?



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

What do you feed or not feed from your garden to the goats? Obviously not tomato or potato plants, but what about things like okra that got too long or a huge squash?


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I feed all kinds of stuff to my goats. Okra and squash being a couple of items. A tomato here and there. Melons, squash, herbs, weeds, peppers. I also feed kitchen waste. My goats will eat a horseradish root like it is candy! LOL Also old bread, crackers (in small quantities), fruit and veg peelings, stems core, etc. Nothing moldy or diseased of course.


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

I feed them the old plants from the garden (not tomato or potato plants). Tomatoes, carrots, lettuce, onions, garlic, beets, pretty much everything we grow. I will cut up the great big squash that hides and gets as big as a baseball bat before I find them. They also get old breads, crackers, etc.

I limit how much at a time they get, I don't give it all to them at once, lol They do not get anything nasty, no mold, sludgy stuff, etc.


----------



## Judys (Feb 19, 2009)

They love the pea vines and the carrot and parsnip tops.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Mine ADORE watermelon rind and watching them eat it is almost as enjoyable as savoring the fresh watermelon that resulted in extra rinds!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Mostly anything from the garden, right now though we consume more milk so I watch the garlic, parsnip, broccoli, onions and anything else that gives an aftertaste in the milk. Its a "Hubby" thing I have had to talk with my Dad on several occasions about ovrfeeding garden waste, they have a field top eat after all! And our goats are fatties anyways, they don't need all that extra stuff 
Tam


----------



## bprzyw (May 5, 2011)

I feed everything we grow in the garden, except tomato/potato plants. They love jalapenos, and even had my buck eat habenareos (spelling) but after he ate about 10, he didnot want anymore,along with onions, horseradish, beans, peas, almost all scraps of veggies, watermelon rinds, some bread, crackers, peanuts, all good things. Never any rotten, or moldy. need to cut up the brocolli cores. :biggrin


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks, y'all!


----------

